# Acoustic/Electric Guitar Stand



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

In an effort to build a better mousetrap I made a stand to fit both Electric and Acoutic Guitars.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Great idea! :thumbsup:

I like the inlay, and nice shots. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey Gary..*

That's some nice work! Those inlays give it an "Indian" flavor, as in American Indian. So I got to thinking how a turquoise blue stone or stripe of that would look next to the inlays. Maybe an inlaid stainless or silver bar also? You might be able to make different style decorations to add a distinctive look to them...your own style, like no one else's. Think it over.
:thumbsup: bill
Here's some images: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...inlay&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed!
I also like the inlay. Very sharp!

I'd say I want one for our guitar but unfortunately it just sits there and never gets used. Maybe I'll make one similar but only for the acoustic. Have a Yamaha steel string. We'll have to see, too many other projects.

Thanks for sharing!
Awesome idea!


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice !!!!*

Very nice work. Gives me an ideal on making one or two for my guitar playing friends.


----------



## RealTurquoise (Jan 13, 2011)

*Agreed*



woodnthings said:


> That's some nice work! Those inlays give it an "Indian" flavor, as in American Indian. So I got to thinking how a turquoise blue stone or stripe of that would look next to the inlays. Maybe an inlaid stainless or silver bar also? You might be able to make different style decorations to add a distinctive look to them...your own style, like no one else's. Think it over.
> :thumbsup: bill
> Here's some images: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...inlay&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


Thats the first thing I thought of when I saw this, that would look fantastic.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome guitar stand, as usual.


----------

